
Swapper - Turukawa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/david_hurn_photographer_swaps_magnum
======
snambi
Looked at the story. Not clear what they are talking about.

------
jdmulloy
What's this about? It's hard to tell from the title or first few sentences.

~~~
jdormit
> The Swapper is a story about the internationally-acclaimed British
> documentary photographer David Hurn; it is a story of a dyslexic, Welsh
> schoolboy written off as being "a bit thick" and an extraordinary
> "succession of bizarre coincidences" which would propel him into the ranks
> of photography's elite.

------
wehadfun
Its a little NSFW

~~~
jaytaylor
Definitely qualifies as Art and not porn. That said, some people may still be
sensitive.

~~~
msla
Porn is a subset of Art.

------
tarr11
The content is amazing.

But, I found the navigation on this to be tedious. Would have been better if
it was just one giant page.

~~~
gpvos
Uh, it _is_ one giant page?

